# C & CC site keswick



## 92086 (May 1, 2005)

Just got back from a few days in the Lakes during which time we decided to spend a night on the C & C club site at Keswick. Never stayed there before, so didn't know what to expect. We are not members of the club (we are in CC) so when the warden said there would be a surcharge I didn't mind, but £4 extra! That brought the total to £17.50 for the two of us & our camper van, the all time record so far in site fees for us.

OK so I though, this is going to be something special, being used to the standards at CC sites. Errr NO. Quite the contrary. A portaloo which had been there for 25 years at a guess. One of the two showers didn't work. No washing up facilities. No motor home service point. No view. 

The following morning after a short walk along the lakeside we needed to pop into town for a couple of items before we left. It was about 11.30 and I guessed that we would probably be expected to vacate the pitch by noon. I then made my second mistake, by asking the warden if we could stay until 1pm to do our shopping. "Oh no," she snapped,"This site is fully booked. We can't allow that!" I didn't reply because the look I gave her will remain in her mind much longer than words possibly could.

We vacated our pitch, left the van parked outside reception on the public road and completed our shopping. When we returned at 12.45. The pitch we had used was still unoccupied along with those others which had been vacated that morning AND the two which had been empty overnight.

What is wrong with these people? So much for the 'freindly club'. If I had ever considered joining the C&C I certainly won't now.

We returned that night to the Castlerigg Hall site a mile or so up the road, a privately owned site where they don't need a one way system, where facilities are all you could ever ask for, where there is a nice view and when you book on the owner says "Park where you wish, just pop back when youv'e got settled and let us know the pitch number." Oh and the price was over £6 less.

Sorry about the long saga but had to get it off my chest.


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Fellman said:


> Just got back from a few days in the Lakes during which time we decided to spend a night on the C & C club site at Keswick. Never stayed there before, so didn't know what to expect. We are not members of the club (we are in CC) so when the warden said there would be a surcharge I didn't mind, but £4 extra! That brought the total to £17.50 for the two of us & our camper van, the all time record so far in site fees for us.
> 
> OK so I though, this is going to be something special, being used to the standards at CC sites. Errr NO. Quite the contrary. A portaloo which had been there for 25 years at a guess. One of the two showers didn't work. No washing up facilities. No motor home service point. No view.


Hi Fellman, is this the Keswick site that got top site honours this year? It's situated at the side of Derwentwater surrounded by mountains? Just off a little side road passed the Rugby Club? If so there's certainly washing up facilities, black water disposal, the shower/toilet blocks (2 blocks) are very clean and modern and everything was working fine when we were there in September, there is a lovely little shop that you can order your morning paper from and pickup fresh produce. There is I grant you no dedicated service points but you can get the van right up close to the side for fresh/grey water points, and the views are just stunning (see above). Which site were you talking about in the quote? Best R's, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 92086 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jeffus

I think there are two sites next to each other. We were accommodated in a section they called 'the oval'. There were no other facilities accessible to us. Whether there were other facilities available I wouldn't know. That would have meant driving out of our pitch, along a public road, back in through a barrier system and beyond that I don't know what there was. We were not informed of any other facilities.

Perhaps you were on a different site, or a different part of a large site?


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Hi again Fellman, yeh, I wondered if it was that site you meant. As you look at the two entrances the C&CC site is the one on the right. We nearly did the same as you but luckily we'd booked in advance and on enquiring in the "wrong" site reception was guided to the correct entrance (with a bit of a mucky look I hasten to add). I can highly recommend to you (and everyone else on the forums) the C&CC Keswick site. Give it a go next time you are in that neck of the woods. We hope to revisit it Feb/March time next year for a few weeks. Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just been reading this thread and am interested to know which is the good site and which is the bad site. They are very close together:-

Keswick Camping and Caravanning Club Site, Crow Park Road, Derwentwater, Keswick, Cumbria CA12 5EP Tel: 01768 772392 250 pitches; non members welcome; toilets; showers; washing-up sinks; laundry; toilet and shower for the disabled; parent and child room; chemical disposal point; play area; boat launching; dog 

OR

Derwentwater Camping and Caravanning Club Site, Crow Park Road, Derwentwater, Keswick, Cumbria CA12 5EN Tel: 01768 772579 44 pitches; no tents; no awnings; non members welcome; toilets; showers; washing-up sinks; laundry; some facilities for the disabled; chemical disposal point; play area; some all-weather pitches available; 


Just so that I can mark the bad one as a No No on my Autoroute map.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

spykal said:



> Clipped quote . . . Just been reading this thread and am interested to know which is the good site and which is the bad site. They are very close together:-
> 
> Keswick Camping and Caravanning Club Site, Crow Park Road, Derwentwater, Keswick, Cumbria CA12 5EP Tel: 01768 772392 250 pitches; non members welcome; toilets; showers; washing-up sinks; laundry; toilet and shower for the disabled; parent and child room; chemical disposal point; play area; boat launching; dog
> 
> Just so that I can mark the bad one as a No No on my Autoroute map.


Hi Mike, the one above that I've left in your quote is the good one. I recommend booking in advance it's a very popular site. Have fun, Regards, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jeffus
Thanks ,I have pasted a little Jeffus 8) next to it on the map

Mike


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

*KESWICK OR DERWENT WATER*

Yo All

Think the confusion here is between Derwent Water and the Keswick sites in the CC & C's Your Place in the Country. I have stayed on the Oval on the former and wasn't impressed. However as already stated the latter (Keswick) site has stunning veiws and good facilities.

bill


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I may be wrong but i seem to remember that the Caravan Club used to own the smaller (worst) of these two sites at Keswick a few years back and then it was listed as a 'minimal facilities' site with no toilets or electrics. Nothing more than a sports pitch with parking round the edges for MH's and Caravans.

C&C Club must have bought it off them.

pete.


----------



## 92086 (May 1, 2005)

The poor site I am referring to I'm pretty sure is called Derwentwater and we were definitely on the Oval. Next time I'm in Keswick I'll take a look round the other site. Thanks for the clarification. I'm still miffed though about poor facilities, cost and the ignorant way I was treated on what is a C&CC site.  

FM


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> I may be wrong but i seem to remember that the Caravan Club used to own the smaller (worst) of these two sites at Keswick a few years back and then it was listed as a 'minimal facilities' site with no toilets or electrics. Nothing more than a sports pitch with parking round the edges for MH's and Caravans.
> 
> C&C Club must have bought it off them.
> 
> pete.


As I recall, going back several years - C&CC site was in great position, but a lousy site - slope and soggy, only caravans got waterside h/s pitches. we had a long debate about merits of parking our Aclass on grass, were told not to be stupid [ not in those exact words admittedly] - moved on following day after having dug up a large portion of the site in the process - only got out thanks to good offices of 4x4 tugger opposite - wardens not interested!
CC site was basic - now the oval I think - but there was also a privately owned site in that area - 
C&CC have now greatly improved their original site and bought out everyone else - and charge the earth - and you have to book minimum period months in advance - bit like the CC really :twisted:

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

One thing to bear in mind with the Keswick site it is liable to flood in very bad weather and for a few days afterwards is not suitable in places for M/H, however we enjoy our stays there.

Ken


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> Thanks ,I have pasted a little Jeffus 8) next to it on the map


Pleasure Mike, is a little Jeffus like a little Ant & Dec? :wink:

Ken, thanks I should have mentioned the flooding. When we were there in September we were asked to be ready to move if Derwentwater expanded anymore. We weren't in any danger at all but all the tuggers and tents at the waters edge vacated. Having said that the site at St. Neots is also prone to flooding, so the bumf handouts tell you. HTH, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jeffus, I take it you have an amphibious Motor Home, is that big American one. Must make it cheap to go across the channel!

John


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jabs, yep it's cheap alright but the paddling don't 'alf make your arms ache. :wink: and you need an English M/H to go across the English Channel. :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Great talkin' last night hope you and Kath will be able to go off in your little palace on wheels soon. Look after yourself good buddy, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Kewick CC&C sites*

There are two sites next to each other both C&CC sites (dont ask which is which) One is an overflow for peak season & staffed by volunteer

We stayed twice at the CC site near Grange in Borrowdale (down the other end of the lake)
First time we were in a CARAVAN & were treated OK given a good pitch

Second time (last year) we were in a MH & given a pitch exactly the same length & width of our van. We asked for a different pitch Only to be told that is the one we want you to have We keep the others for CARAVANS they NEED LEVEL sites
RThe site we were given appart from being too tight to get onto straight was over hung by trees & no room to put up a pup tent never mind an awning


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

:twisted: Blooming cheek, it's a darn sight harder to level up a motorhome than it is a caravan.

We tried to book with friends for a week on the Keswick site last year in the October half term but there was not enough room for all 3 units so we all went to the Kendal site instead. It was more basic, but also cheaper, & suited us fine.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Jeffus

We were also at St Neots in Sept, from 22nd / 30th.

Ken


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Hi ya Ken . . . . bums . . . we just missed we were there 19th / 21st. loved being so close to the river watching the narrow boats motor up and down, and of course the fishing. When talking to the managing warden (directs you to your pitch on a bike and has a bit of a lisp) he reckoned the site wasn't very friendly but we found it quite nice. He recommended Churtsey as a good place for Christmas. Ya'll stay lucky, Jeffus. 8)


----------

